
Ask HN: Do Press Releases still matter? - kull
Back in the day, it was a great way to get some SEO juice. I am aware this is not really working anymore, but can you get press and bloggers interest in your startup by sending PR? Are Press Releases read by people looking for news and stories? Is it worth paying $300+ to one of those PR distribution websites?
======
randomerr
Yes, because it still makes those SEO links. But more so that if you do a good
press release you can cross link it on sites with higher SEO ratings. Like
here if it makes it to the front page. Even if it doesn't go anywhere beyond
the 'new' section a search engine will eventually pick it up.

I wouldn't pay $300 is worth it. Just do it yourself or hire a reputable PR
firm. the best path to go to forums like Reddit. Talk about your product, get
feedback, and build a community. Thats worth more than any press release.

~~~
kull
We have B2B startup, reddit and similar communities are not really our target
market. But I hear what you are saying. My question is really: does anybody
from the press read those PR?

